

A new method for reading - _glass
http://learn2spritz.com/

======
nanofortnight
How is this much different compared to other software on the market, such as 7
Speed Reading or Spreeder
[http://www.spreeder.com/](http://www.spreeder.com/)?

~~~
_glass
Thanks, I was not aware of spreeder. But after trying it the ergonomics of
spritz are improved, eg. the red letter really focuses. In the case of 7 Speed
Reading, it is much more lean.

